# Need Ortlieb advice....



## spepic (Jan 25, 2007)

Been looking around for bags for some light touring and was offered a nice used set of Ortlieb rear classic rollers from someone. But not sure if that is the best model for me.

I am building up a surly crosscheck to be used for spring riding, commuting to the gym, and light one day touring. The plan is to pickup some planet bike fenders and avid cantilever breaks to round off an ultegra 9sp triple setup I had on an old road bike.

The thing is I am kind of confused on how the various Ortlieb bags differentiate from each other. Whats the difference between the classic version and the sport version?

Are the trunk bags any good? would those work for going to the gym or with the rear paniers?

Last but not least do any rear racks in particular work better with the Ortlieb paniers?

New to the Ortlieb stuff and not sure it all fits in with each other as a system.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Ortlieb panniers are very adjustable and will fit a variety of racks. Trunk bags are pretty versatile and many will expand to a fairly large size. I would think that if you're only taking a little bit of clothes and maybe a pair of shoes you could use a large trunk for that. I'm not sure of all the points that differentiate the sport from the classic bags other than I think the sport is a bit smaller. There are a number of really good racks out there to use. One thing to consider is if you'll have heel-clearance issues (the heel of your shoe striking the pannier on the up-stroke.) If so you should make sure the rack you get is designed to mount the bags further back and/or a little higher. That should be a good set-up for what you're describing. 

Have fun.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*rack*

I'd look for a rack that has long, straight side rails, and fatter ones (aluminum?) might fit better. The clasps have little inserts you can use for smaller diameter rails, but fatter ones might have less movement. As someone said, though, they are very adjustable. 



spepic said:


> Been looking around for bags for some light touring and was offered a nice used set of Ortlieb rear classic rollers from someone. But not sure if that is the best model for me.
> 
> I am building up a surly crosscheck to be used for spring riding, commuting to the gym, and light one day touring. The plan is to pickup some planet bike fenders and avid cantilever breaks to round off an ultegra 9sp triple setup I had on an old road bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

If you're thinking of using a trunk bag and panniers simultaneously, look a dual-siderail racks like the Tubus Cosmo or the Topeak Supertourist. 

True, you can mount many combinations of trunk bags and panniers on a single rail around the rack top. But this involves a lot of cussing and fussing. With the second siderail, the trunk attaches to the top as usual, and the panniers hang from the lower siderail.



spepic said:


> The thing is I am kind of confused on how the various Ortlieb bags differentiate from each other. Whats the difference between the classic version and the sport version?


Ortlieb has a comparison chart here, and Wayne at The Touring Store has a whole page of minutia here.

Your question is about apples and oranges. You have some of the models and names mixed-up.

The differences between the Rollers and the Packers is the top closure. The Rollers roll up, and the Packers have a drawstring cinch, then a cover that buckles over it. Both are waterproof in the rain, but the Rollers (I hear) are immersible.

The other difference between Rollers and Packers is how the front and rear panniers are named. Rollers are Front and Rear--simple. Packers are Sport (front) and Bike (rear). Thus, a Sport Packer, is a front Packer, and a Bike Packer is a rear Packer.

The differences between the Classic and Plus is the fabric. Classics are that smooth and shiny PVC coated fabric, where Plus have a more woven look.

I went with Sport Packer Plus, because the front Packers are bigger than the front Rollers, and the Plus fabric comes in yellow.

Your rear Classic Rollers are rear panniers that have the smooth and shiny PVC fabric and roll-top closure.


----------



## Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

I have the Classic Rollers and I love them. I use my bike for commuting to work, the gym, and the grocery store. One thing I love about the rollers is that they have a lot of room. I have had them so full before that I could hardly (well, I couldn't, really) close them. They are tall and hence can hold a ton in an emergency (eg buying more than you thought at the grocery store or unexpectedly bringing home stuff from work.)

I am out in the rain in them all the time. They keep everything 100% dry.

I got mine last fall and have used them just about every day to commute to work. I also bang them around in the gym locker. I don't think 5 months is long in the life of an Orlieb, but they have so far held up perfectly.

The tubing on my rack is pretty fat, too. I have heard that helps and I have to say that the panniers never budge.


----------



## Hot Rod Lincoln (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a CrossCheck with Nitto Campee Racks on it and Ortlieb Packer series panniers. I have no issues with the Packers and think I would have no issues with the Classics either. The Campee rack is just about perfect for the Ortliebs. I found mine used for $200.00 but you may be able to find them cheaper. They are very versatile and can even be set up as lowrider racks front and rear.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Great deal on Ortlieb - Back-Roller Classic Bike Rack Bag at Bestbuy. Yes, Bestbuy. Who knew they sold cycling stuff.

Check here as they are on sale right now. 

$83.00 for the pair!


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

That's a great deal! I paid twice that earlier this year.

But ... Best Buy? Go figure.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I've bought used seemingly every commuter bag/pannier on the market. For a long time I swore by the Carradice Bike Bureau. But last year I changed up and go the Arkel Commuter and it's absolutely perfect. For your needs, it sounds like dual panniers will be overkill. Since most of your use will be populated areas, it makes more sense to use one bag (which can be easily removed and carried with you), rather than two.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I was too slow. Sale is over.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Keep an eye out for REI — I saw a good sale there, too.

Not this good, but good enough.


----------

